# Craigslist 12x36 find.



## Ripdog38 (Feb 26, 2018)

Any opinions on this? very close to my house.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/d/logan-metal-lathe-12x36-taper/6485217995.html


----------



## ezduzit (Feb 26, 2018)

For that price you can find one which is complete and comes with some tooling.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 26, 2018)

I agree. At the very least, for that price I'd expect it to be complete. You are going to sink in some good money making it complete.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 26, 2018)

I've seen that one too, it's been on ebay for a while


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like you got some good counsel here.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 26, 2018)

+1 on what the other guys said.  Even if you got it for less money, the money spent on tooling it up and replacing the broken/missing 
parts might not make up for the discount.  Looks like it's had a hard life as well.  Good lathes though: if you find a nice one they're
a good choice.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 26, 2018)

I have no idea what your market is like and how available machines may/may not be.

Note: This one supposedly has a taper attachment....
Difficult to know what else might be included or how negotiable the actual price might be unless you call.
The condition is also unclear.
I'm not suggesting you buy her. However, I'm not sure that you have enought data to make an informed decsion. 

Daryl
MN


----------

